# Home Theater Setup - Long Wall vs Short Wall



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm purchasing a new home and would like to know what is the optimal setup for audio quality. I will be using Klipsch La Scala mains along with a movie screen that is going to be between 110" and 100". The room size is 11'6" X 15'9". I have included 2 pictures of possible setups. Currently the opening doesn't actually exist as I will be opening a 12' wide section to connect the 2 rooms which is what I modeled in the 2 pics. I like each one because they offer something different.












Short Wall

If I put the speakers on the short wall I have a more open floor plan and easy access to the room.

Problem is all my speakers will be smushed together and my large size screen might not be able to fit.

Also I would be sitting back far and may lose my equalateral triangle listening position.












Long Wall

All my equipment can easily fit and I can have any screen size I want.

In the future I can add larger surrounds and or more seating.

My concern is that the big open space at the back of the room will effect audio quality. I have 2 15" Dayton HO subs and 1 AV123 MFW-15 sub which I'm guessing should be able to pressurize the room.

I'm really leaning towards the long wall setup as I think it's exactly what I want, but just wondering how audio setup will effect them both. My guess is that that the long wall setup is best because atleast the room setup is equal on all sides as opposed to short wall where one side is completely open and the other is not.


----------



## 2TinEars (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the long wall setup. If you can install pocket or accordion doors to close off your home theater room, that will help audio quality as well.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I also like the long wall best since you will have more distance between L & R mains. Also, the center will sound better if it is not boxed in by the subs.

BTW, all Klipsch Heritage here - amazing for HT!


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> I also like the long wall best since you will have more distance between L & R mains. Also, the center will sound better if it is not boxed in by the subs.
> 
> BTW, all Klipsch Heritage here - amazing for HT!


Should systems always be setup with equilateral triangle between listener and speakers or would I be OK spreading the LA Scala's out pretty wide.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evolvo said:


> Should systems always be setup with equilateral triangle between listener and speakers or would I be OK spreading the LA Scala's out pretty wide.


My front K'horns are on a 12' wall and I sit 11' back. I think you will be OK even wider. Only on L-C-R pans would it maybe sound a little unnatural, but there is not that much of that pan is most programs or movies. Usually it is to sides and/or rears if you run 7.1.

Remember that the L/R mains won't get much of a workout on lots of programs - the center will. Of course, if you switch to stereo that is different.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Long wall. The short wall puts the chair right against a wall (not good) and has one side open while the other side is closed creating a complete lack of symmetry (also not good). 

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree - long wall.

I would also build in some way to close the opening off - like a pocket door, or a double swing. Perhaps even just a drape.....


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I like the drapes or some type of a door idea. So essentially it sounds like everyone agrees that sound quality shouldn't be deteriorated to much. I definitely think I will go with the long wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it will actually be better - not a matter of not deteriorated too much. The seating is away from the wall (good), the left to right symmetry is better for speakers and seating (good) and it will project sound out into the other area better when not specifically doing HT but more just 'hanging out'.

Bryan


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Evolvo said:


> Should systems always be setup with equilateral triangle between listener and speakers or would I be OK spreading the LA Scala's out pretty wide.


The basics:

GM


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well it looks unanamous on the long wall :T. Not to change the subject, but what kind of center are you planning of using with your LaScala's? That could be a hard match.


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Im using a klf c7 but im thinking of getting 3 heresies one for center and 2 for sides. My surrounds are either ksf s5 or rs 52's right now.


----------

